# Help on what to do with trim



## rkconnor (Jul 11, 2012)

I have natural fir doors and casings in bedroom and bathroom and hall ways. I have two questions. I don't want to paint out doors and windows but would like to use white base boards. Can I run white base boards up to the natural door trim or can I leave doors and casings natural and trim out doors and base boards white. I guess the third option would be to leave doors natural and paint casing to match trim. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there a reason why you don't want fir baseboards to match everything that you already have existing?


----------



## rkconnor (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, The main reason is that four of thes doors # of which are pocket doors separate bathroom from toilet area, walkin closet, hallway, and master bedroom. I thought on the bathroom side it would be too much wood to look at so was trying to comprimise by trimm ing out doors and casings and baseboards white as I have a lot of color going and also a lot of wood with cabinets and four doors and I would rather have white baseboards and door trim in bath area but can leave the natural wood in the bedroom. I know this is difficult to understand but any advice very much appreciated. Thanks


----------

